# Spec-V over a 92 S13??



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey guys....im in a middle of a fight with my dad and he wants me to sell the 240 to get me a newer car......and i said i wanted if anything a Spec-V.....but im not really sure i want to sell it...i mean i dont see the Spec-V any faster than my car at the moment......and i read some reports saying that this Sentra puts about 175HP and 180tq....but in actual dyno test it shows 141HP and about 150Tq.....i mean that is really really low... so what do you guys think? please useful coments!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

keep the s13. Don't get the Spec-V.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> keep the s13. Don't get the Spec-V.



what reasons can we gather up to tell my dad to STFU


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

Seriously tell him you like what you have and you would be happy with it then the spec-v. I had a friend who had one and he couldn't afford payments and insurance on it so he had to give it up.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> what reasons can we gather up to tell my dad to STFU



LoL that was my first thought to post, but I didn't want to sound rude. :lame: 

want a reason?

1.Car payments
2.Insurance
3.Taxes
4.RWD aspect
5.Unlimited Options (Not saying the spec-v doesn't have any, but I prefer the s13 so go to hell.)


Anyone else feel free to add on.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sounds good......feel free to add... :fluffpol: 

Well he says all i want the 240 for is cuss of the noise (apexi N1, 2.5" straight piping no cat, hotshot header, injen intake.) I told him thats FALSE!!!! i love my baby cuss i payed for her ass! and fixed it up!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tell your dad, what would I do the spec-v? the same damn thing. Tell him not to waste his money. Try to convince him to a turbo.... d :idhitit:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Tell your dad, what would I do the spec-v? the same damn thing. Tell him not to waste his money. Try to convince him to a turbo.... d :idhitit:



We talked about getting an RB20DET/25......and he liked that idea, but since here in mexico is very hard to get parts thats what pisses him off.....he wants me to sell it.....buy a spec-V go back to school if i want to NorCal and get me a newer S14 than do the swap.....but im so in love with my S13...plus i dont want to spend my time in mexico working to pay a damm car....i rather drink up and have fun. :fluffpol:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

tell him no...try hitting him with a stick....lol.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> tell him no...try hitting him with a stick....lol.



My mom is on my side......she likes my car, but says its really small (duh! its only ment for my GF and I!) 

funny thing is that even when its my car.......and my dad drives it he complains because its so close to the ground that he feels hes kissing the rocks with his ass!!!!!!!!!! (btw car is on stock height)


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

LoL tell him that your going to take up drifting as a proffesinal career and you need to keep the s13. Also cause fwd sucks balls. :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Loki said:


> My mom is on my side......she likes my car, but says its really small (duh! its only ment for my GF and I!)
> 
> funny thing is that even when its my car.......and my dad drives it he complains because its so close to the ground that he feels hes kissing the rocks with his ass!!!!!!!!!! (btw car is on stock height)


 lol. That's the best part. Even at stock height you are close to the ground.


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

Just tell him that if you buy a new car then you're going to have to hit him up for money all the time. I concur with the rwd aspect as well. Keep the s13!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

This morning some dude came up to me when i was washing my car, and asked how much i wanted.......and i told him its not for sale.....my dad overheard and said it was....i was like WTF? NO!.....than the dude said he wanted it, but i bitched saying it will need a rebuilt because of high milage and needs new engine mounts, cams are weak and also new alternator and water pump, plus has no A/C! the guy just said " Oh,, its really nice car...thanks" hahahaaha OWNED by da lies! :hal: 


Still in battle for the survival of my dear Hel (thats her name)


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> lol. That's the best part. Even at stock height you are close to the ground.



Where do you get your quotes from? They're great!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tell your dad if he sells your s13 and buys you a spec-v you'll wrap everyone of your family's cars around telephone poles. Kinda extreme, but it works..... :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Tell your dad if he sells your s13 and buys you a spec-v you'll wrap everyone of your family's cars around telephone poles. Kinda extreme, but it works..... :thumbup:



Well my dad said that if i dont get a ticket in a month, i may keep it , if i do its gone!


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

sweet! so how many tickets have you got with that car?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> sweet! so how many tickets have you got with that car?


mmm, ALOT......but my cousin works down in DMV ( Procuraduria , same shit in mexico) and he only charges me like 4usd for any ticket i get......but still my dad finds out i get pulled over he will get pissed


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

You lucky ass. I hate you now. See if I help you out anymore.  


Just tell your dad the Spec-V is fast (we all know its not) but try to convince him. Or, you can tell him that you will put him in a home when he gets older, and you'll never visit him. He'll die a lonely man...LOL


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> You lucky ass. I hate you now. See if I help you out anymore.
> 
> 
> Just tell your dad the Spec-V is fast (we all know its not) but try to convince him. Or, you can tell him that you will put him in a home when he gets older, and you'll never visit him. He'll die a lonely man...LOL



LOL!....i have money in my bank account but its frozen or something......(i worked for it im no JR) and my dad says i should get a more family car....but i dont have plans to get married!!!!! well not now!!! hell no! you must be single to survive here in Puerto Vallarta......so many hot girls from all over the world come to vacation! :banhump:


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

tell him that the 240 is a very safe family car. And that the spec v is far to fast and dangerous.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

tell him youll sell it for a s14 w/ a SR20 swap already performed!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Plain and simple tell him if he does not like your car that is his problem!
If he doesn't like it he doesn't have to drive it!
Also, If the car is relatively reliable and isn't causing you any problems that is another good reason to keep it! Why sell something that is paid for if it works fine!


----------

